# More Moto Le Champ Ti Sizing Help



## Spyglass (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello to all, this is my first post and I would be grateful for some sizing help.

A little about me;
I've been riding my MTB (with slicks) on the raod for the past 6 months or so and have really been bitten by the road bug, so I've decided to get a road bike. As this is my first road bike (well since school, some 25 years ago!) I don't have a reference point for current road bike size that fits me. The only reference points I have are for sitting on the following bikes at my LBS - a 58cm Specialized Tarmac feels about the right size and a 58cm Trek Madone seemed just a little small. Unfortunately I didn't ride either to make a more meaningful evaluation, this would be the sensible thing to do, but it does not seem reasonable to exercise my LBS just to get a sizing reference.

I'm very interested in a Moto Le Champ Ti but don't know whether 56cm or a 59cm is the right size for me. My measurements, etc. are:

1) My cycling inseam in bare feet is 34.1”
2) I am 6’1” tall in bare feet
3) Sternal notch in bare feet is 60.25”
4) Arm length is 27” (armpit/rib to thumb web)
5) I weigh 183 lbs
6) Average flexibility for my age (47)

I currently ride my mountain bike 75 miles per week at a medium pace - 17 mph ride average for 50 mile ride, but would like to get faster (who wouldn't). I don’t intend to race just ride for fitness and fun. I’m looking for comfort and do not want an aggressive setup with a large saddle to handlebar drop.

Any advise greatly appreciated :thumbsup: 
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Gary in WI (Oct 14, 2009)

*Hope this helps...*

Since no one has chimed in yet, I will give you my thoughts as I was similar position two months ago. I'm a lot shorter but was I wrestling between a 49 and 51. I was really concerned as some posters stated the bike "sized big".

Long story short -- I went with the 51 and am glad I did. I'm a big proponent of setting bikes up for comfort with the handlebars roughly the height of the saddle. (For interesting reading, see Grant Petersen's of Rivendell bikes views on frame sizing at rivbikes.com).
With the 51, I have a little less than one inch top tube clearance, but that has worked out fine.

Another point that I should mention is that, at least on the base model, the Ritchy handlebar is really neat, but has a slight "w" shape to the top portion so it sweeps back towards the saddle. With a smaller frame, this may make you may feel even more cramped.

On a earlier post, "Jay T" had a similar build to you (6'2", 34" inseam). He went with a 59 and thought it was a good fit. With the 59, you will have plenty of top tube clearance.

Good luck.


----------



## Spyglass (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Gary, I appreciate the response. You have confirmed my thinking.

Any other six footers out there that can comment?


----------



## psykorunr (Aug 7, 2009)

I am 5-10 with a 32-in inseam and the 56 frame fits great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spyglass (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, it looks like a 59cm would work for me, unfortunetly they've soldout of the SL model I was looking at.....


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

psykorunr said:


> I am 5-10 with a 32-in inseam and the 56 frame fits great. :thumbsup:


thnx for that


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

Spyglass said:


> Thanks Gary, I appreciate the response. You have confirmed my thinking.
> 
> Any other six footers out there that can comment?



I am 6'1"+ and I went with the 56. The top tube on the 59 is too long for my dimensions.

No regrets so far, but riding is limited by crapola weather in Ohio.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

I am 6'1" (at the most) with a 33+ barefoot inseam and I just ordered the 59 Ti. Since my current bike is a 60 with a longer top tube than this Ti has as a 59, I am sure it will be just fine. I would have considered a 58 or even 57, but I think a 56 would be too small for me. Lucky for me the 56 is out of stock and they do have some 59's.


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Dang, I'm having trouble figuring out what size to order too. I'm 5'9" and a 1/2 and have a 32" inseam. I would go with the 56, but the ETT on the 56 is 572mm, which is longer than any of the fit calculator recommended results I've gotten. Also, on a 56, based on the listed standover height, I'll only have .4 inch of clearance. Now, if I go with the 53, the ETT is 550mm, which is under my recommended fit calculator results. The standover is better though at 1.4 inches of clearance. I already know this about my body measurements: I'm usually inbetween two bike sizes.

So, HiveMind, what would you recommend? Slightly too little (the 53), or slightly too big (the 56)? And what are the ramifications of each?

NOTE: if it matters, here are my measurments. 
Height: 69.50 in 
Sternum Notch: 56.50 in 
Inseam Length: 32.00 in 
Arm Length: 24.50 in 
Shoulder Width: 18.50 in

Thanks, any input is appreciated.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, I think I am going for a little different fit than most. I like to lean towards the larger side of my bike fit range. A 58 in this Ti would have been great for me, or maybe even a 57, however, I think the 56 is just too small for the fit I am looking for. I am looking for more of a 'French fit', vs the more common 'Competitive fit'. I want to be comfortable while remaining fast over longer distances and having a bike on the larger side of my fit range should be best for that. A bike that fits larger normally provides much more comfort to the neck, back, and saddle position.

Christoph - I think a lot depends on your riding style. If you are more into racing, especially faster, shorter distances and you want the lightest bike possible, the smaller frame might be what you are looking for. However, if you want a bike sized for comfort (and speed) for longer distances, I would lean towards a larger frame in your fit range.

Have you tried this calculator?
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO

For me, my current bike (which fits well) is a 60cm frame without any slope on the 59.2cm top tube. The 59cm Ti frame has a shorter (58.5) top tube than my current bike, so I doubt that it is going to feel too large. It should actually be more comfortable for longer distances since there is a slight up-slope with the top tube. 

Well, that is my current rationale anyhow.  However, I will know more once the bike gets here and I get some quality seat time.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

Christoph said:


> Dang, I'm having trouble figuring out what size to order too. I'm 5'9" and a 1/2 and have a 32" inseam. I would go with the 56, but the ETT on the 56 is 572mm, which is longer than any of the fit calculator recommended results I've gotten. Also, on a 56, based on the listed standover height, I'll only have .4 inch of clearance. Now, if I go with the 53, the ETT is 550mm, which is under my recommended fit calculator results. The standover is better though at 1.4 inches of clearance. I already know this about my body measurements: I'm usually inbetween two bike sizes.
> 
> So, HiveMind, what would you recommend? Slightly too little (the 53), or slightly too big (the 56)? And what are the ramifications of each?
> 
> ...


I am guessing you saw psykorunr's post above, "I am 5-10 with a 32-in inseam and the 56 frame fits great." You might want to PM him to see if his measurements and riding style are close to yours.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

*Cycling inseam should be measured with cycling shoes on...*

I am not sure why I did not realize this before... on most of the sites, including the Bikes Direct website (http://www.bikesdirect.com/sizing.htm) your cycling inseam should be done with your cycling shoes on and you should 'sit' on a book firmly like you would your seat. This changed my inseam from 33.3 to 35 inches and obviously increases my riding height as well. I am even more confident that the 59 cm Moto Ti frame was the right choice.


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, the Competitive Cyclist fit calculator is one of the fit calculators I used. The top tube measurement on the 53 Motobecane Ti is 55cm, and on the 56 it's 57.2. These are my recommended top tube measurements from the fit calculator:

55.2 - 55.6 55.2 - 55.6 56.4 - 56.8 (competitive, eddy, and french fit)

So, as you can see, both bikes are outside my range.

You know, the more I think about it, the more I think it doesn't really matter too much. The 2.2 cm difference is what? About an inch? I can probably take care of that with a front to back seat adjustment. And, also, I took my inseam measurement without shoes on. If I measure again with my cycling shoes on, then the 56's standover should be fine.

Oh, and thanks for the responses.


----------



## Nigol66 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm 5ft 9 and went with the 56cm..... that's the top size for my height. So far no problems but I do feel the 53cm would have been a little better for me. On my 56cm I think the top tube is a little too long.... but its early days - I've only had the bike since Friday (4 days ago).

I love the bike tho - light, very fast.... looks awesome. Can't wait for summer!


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

In case this helps others, I did the Competitive Cyclist Fit Calculator as they tell you and here were my measurements.


Inseam 32.625"
Trunk 26.375"
Forearm 13.75"
Arm 25.75"
Thigh 22.78"
Lower Leg 20.625"
Sternal Notch 57.25"
Total Body Height 69.75" (sorry, I typo'd this before at 67.75" - I am 5' 9.75")

After 150 miles on a 56cm LeChamp Ti I know I made the right choice of frame size. I believe I have some tweaking still do to, and I don't think this seat is going to work with me. I was concerned about the stand over height and it is absolutely a non issue. Not sure if the reach on the bike is where it should be for me, need to do some more measurements as I get the seat adjusted where it should be, I'm curious to see how the reach measures out compared to The Eddy Fit recommendation by Competitive Cycles.


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

MatLad,
How does the 59 fit you? I think that's the one I want! Enjoy!


----------



## Nigol66 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Moto Le Champ Ti 56cm*

Ok... I've had by bike from Bikes Direct for 2 weeks now.

I'm 5ft 9 and weigh 150lbs.... so me and the bike weigh about 168lbs.

The bike is amazing but before I get carried away I have to state that I've been riding a steel bike for 25 yrs! I think it weighed in at 31lbs, it never let me down and I never had it tuned! crazy or what! Anyway, the Ti is fast, smooth, quiet and extremely light.

I've been riding the same route where I live for the last 12 months on my old bike. 40 miles which included some hills. My average speed was 16.2. I would get home exhausted. Now on my Ti my average speed is 18.2 and when I've finished I don't need to lay on the sofa to recover! I start my yard work instead!!!! LOL

This bike climbs hills crazy easy. I get to the top quicker and easier than ever with half the effort. I'm even catching other riders now, it feels good passing other people for a change.

Out of the box there wasn't much to do to the bike. Add the front wheel, seat and post, the cross bar and front brake. I then took it to a dealer to have the gearing tuned which cost me $10. Bargain! I don't use the pedals that came with the bike as I'm still a little old school so I'm using lighweight regular pedals with toe clips.

As for sizing.... I feel I am reaching a bit. The stem with the bike is sweet but its 115mm which is long. I've just ordered another Ritchey Pro stem for $70 and the size is 80mm. It should arrive next week and I'm hoping when thats on the bike it will solve my over reaching. Oh, the seat its a little harsh. You may want to invest in a new seat or get decent shorts with good padding! I'm going for new shorts as the seat looks good...

There's plenty of bargains out there for new bikes, parts and clothing! I found a carbon bike with dura ace 7900 WITH Di2 for $5999 !!!!! the prices for that are coming down.

Ride safe and ride hard.... )


----------

